# "It gets better after 3 months"



## LittleOnes

Okay give it to me straight, did it REALLY get better after three months? How long after three months, LOL. I'm going crazy here. Are people who say this just appeasing us? Because it has gotten worse since three months! 

LO is crying what feels like all the time. He only sleeps for half hour naps during the day. He still seems tired after that half hour but no matter what I do will not go back to sleep and then he won't want to be stimulated because he's still tired!! Seriously he just cries and cries - I think he's teething so I give him Tylenol and it doesn't seem to help. Then I think it's something Im eating maybe? But I can't identify it, he doesnt have a pattern because its just constant. This has been going on for six weeks and it feels like a LIFETIME :wacko:

Please help, when did your babies stop being such babies?


----------



## NellyLou

My baby was like this from 6 weeks to 14 weeks, then she was suddenly much happier. I found the change was when she could finally stay awake a bit longer. She always had short naps too 30-40 mins max. She cried so much that I took her to the doctor's. They thought she was possibly allergic to dairy so I cut it out of my diet, but there was no change. She was just cranky. I hope it gets better for you soon! Hugs!


----------



## DLA

With me it got noticably better after 4 months and even easier (in comparison) after 6, for the most part.


----------



## flump1

Fo me i think some things got better at 3 months some got worse (sleep! for example). I started to feel like i was getting the hang of being a mummy and like life with LO was becoming a bit more normal but sleep regression hit around 3 months and just as i was hoping his sleep would improve it got sooooo much worse! he started fighting naps and waking up every hour (or more!) at night, so all that was a bit crazy but i still think very very slowly after the 3 month mark things just start to fall into place more. Now my Lo's 7 months and his sleep finally settled down (only 2 weeks ago) he plays, hes learning all these new things like sitting up ect.

i think back to 3 months and life is sooo much easier now than it was back then so yes i do think things got easier for me after 3 months but very very gradually. Before 3 months i just felt like i was just trying to get through the day with all the nappy changing, feeding, burping, visitors...life just felt crazy at that time.


----------



## erikab922

YES YES YES A million times yes. I wanted to punch anyone/everyone who said this to us because everything _sucked_. I'd say it got much better at, say, 14-ish weeks. Of course all babies are different but, yeah, it did get better.


----------



## flump1

Sorry realised i didnt actually offer you any advice! I would just say he's probably overtired or could be teething making him grouchy. Have you tried the 90 minute nap rule? My Lo started fighting naps around that age but really started needing them as he was being more active i tried the 90 min rule and it helped so much to get him into a habit of napping regularily, once he started getting proper naps he was much happier and stopped crying so much. 

when your Lo has been up for 90 mins when you get up in the morning put him back down for a nap, try having some wind down time before you put him down for this nap so no toys or anything that gets him too excited and see how you go...

if he just has half an hour thats fine just put him down again another 90 mins later, hopefully it will get him out of cycle of being overtired and you can get into a nice routine of napping.


----------



## Siuan

Hmm, yes and no. I know LO better now, I don't struggle to understand her so much now (though I still struggle more than I'd like!!)

She's more "interesting" now certainly, but is more difficult to entertain in her more frequent awake times. 

She isn't feeding constantly anymore, but her night sleep has gone downhill due to the 4 month sleep regression. 

Its swings and roundabouts


----------



## SabrinaKat

Yes, but I'd suggest four months for us/LO -- it was when he didn't need feeding every three hours during the night, e.g. might sleep five to seven hours (9-11pm to 5-6am) that made a difference as I or my OH could get some sleep. But some days are still harder than others, even at 6 months+

best wishes


----------



## Saphira

For us it seemed like 3 months was the magic age or something! Maybe it's also that you get into kind of a routine by then and you know your baby more so know what to expect. I'm not really sure. It did help that she started sleeping through many nights around that time. She also stopped spitting up so much so we didn't have to change her all the time. She was easier to deal with in general although she was never a difficult baby in the first place. I think a lot of it is just getting used to such a major change in your life and on top of it sleep deprivation in many cases. Anyway, I really hope it gets better for you soon! The baby phase doesn't last forever - I always tell myself that when it's a tough day, which it has been lately as she's getting her first two teeth in at once, poor thing. Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

5 months for us I started loving him more from the lol
I loved him don't get me wrong but I was ready to send him back for a refund


----------



## LittleOnes

Cinnamon Girl said:


> 5 months for us I started loving him more from the lol
> I loved him don't get me wrong but I was ready to send him back for a refund

LOL so true - during a painful dinner out last night (for our wedding anniversary no less) DH just said "Should we hand him to the waiter and explain we didn't order this?"

Interestingly he sleeps fairly well during the night - goes down around 7 and sleeps till about 1:30, then about 4:30/5, then up for the day around 6:30. That I can definitely handle. For whatever reason he just has miserable days. 

I usually begin to put him down for a nap around 75-90 minutes after he last woke or at the first tired sign, though in he last few weeks his tired signs havent been as clear, I think because he's all over the place! 

He's 15 weeks today and 'normalcy' just seems so far off based on his current behavior/mood...:nope:


----------



## ArmyOfUs

I had a relatively easy baby until around 3,5 months. Then, like you, she started crying a lot, not napping well, waking up very often at night. I was starting to break down...Then all of a sudden in the last two weeks things started getting a little easier. I'm actually slowly (very slowly), starting to feel like myself again (pre baby self). And lo is starting to seem happier in her skin again. I guess rolling over, teething, and all those milestones really take a lot out of their brains.

So to answer your question, things got easier around 5,5 months. (but really only got really hard around 3,5 months)


----------



## megangrohl

it got better for me at about 2.5 months


----------



## VeryHopeful

I don't know... My LO is still unhappy for most of the day at 4 months old. Every baby is different


----------



## Sarah lo

Not for me :( 

She got a little better at about 7/8 months but I'm still waiting for my happy chilled out baby to emerge! 

Maybe I'll have a happier toddler...


----------



## Nat0619

I would definitely say things are getting easier now yes. She is way more interactive and entertaining and sleeping really well at night. Just need to get daytime naps sorted! It is still hard to keep her entertained though, she bores easily and her little brain wants to do more than her body will allow :wacko:


----------



## topsy

Erm I second the 90 min rule, saved my sanity, i only started this 2 months ago and although LO still fight naps, when I put him down he is a happier baby.

I think it did start to get a bit easier for me around 4 months, as we had worked each other out a bit better then, also the big beaming smiles he gave me made me melt.

xxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Around 5 months for me. 
Just this past week my LO will randomly fall asleep and it is so shocking! I almost want to burst into happy tears :rofl: 
He can move around nowand so its easier for him to be entertained.


----------



## sherylb

For some people it never gets easier. Kristin started STTN at 3 months and was still taking naps about every 1.5 hours. Now at almost 9 months she nurses 3x a day, has 3 meals of baby food/yogurt, STTN and has 2 or 3 naps a day. Teething is my biggest issue and being able to tell whether her teeth are bothering her.


----------



## Jaylynne

LO has been a happy baby since we moved and he started sleeping better at night so he was about 4 months or 2 months corrected. Now he's teething and wakes up more but still much better!


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

I got to say a toddler even with tantrums is sooooooooo much better
If I have another I am going to keep my knees sowed together till it 14 months old then I will pop it


----------



## candyem

So much easier for us! He was really difficult but around 3 months it became really enjoyable being at home with him all day. Maybe we had got to know each other properly or because he was less fussy. He only naps for 20-30mins so I don't get much me time but on the whole it is much better. X


----------



## MrsM17

Erm its different in my case as he has cmpa which was a nightmare until he was diagnosed at 11 weeks. So huge improvement then.

This took us to the usual baby troubles afterwards (still hardwork) which tbh got better once weaning was established so around 5.5 months which is when he also started sleeping though and I got my life back. 

He is a much easier baby now and just had 'moments' xx


----------



## emsie_123

Never heard the 3 months before.....about 3.2-4.2 the sleep regression start and that is a pain in the bum. For me, things got easier about month 2-3.2, then sleep regression hit for about 5 weeks. Now things are well again  :) She is 5.2.


----------



## XJessicaX

Yes. Mostly. My LO was a complete angel 0-3 months in the day, but over night suffered with gas issues which would wake her up 10 times a night. So I would say 4 months was when my LO slept well overnight and she became even more good natured in the day.


----------



## Noelle610

XJessicaX said:


> Yes. Mostly. My LO was a complete angel 0-3 months in the day, but over night suffered with gas issues which would wake her up 10 times a night. So I would say 4 months was when my LO slept well overnight and she became even more good natured in the day.

My LO has reflux and she seems to be really restless from 4am on - I'm not sure if it's gas, but she rolls around and kind of grunts and groans and seems like she can't get comfortable. Was your LO similar? I'm just trying to figure out what happens at 4am (and hoping it lifts soon!).


----------



## XJessicaX

Noelle610 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> Yes. Mostly. My LO was a complete angel 0-3 months in the day, but over night suffered with gas issues which would wake her up 10 times a night. So I would say 4 months was when my LO slept well overnight and she became even more good natured in the day.
> 
> My LO has reflux and she seems to be really restless from 4am on - I'm not sure if it's gas, but she rolls around and kind of grunts and groans and seems like she can't get comfortable. Was your LO similar? I'm just trying to figure out what happens at 4am (and hoping it lifts soon!).Click to expand...

Yes, my LO was fine for the first couple of weeks and then suddenly developed a type of colicky pain..but without hours of crying. She would be absolutely fine in the day but at night would roll around and grunt and do mini sit ups and do huge farts all night. She ended up sleeping on me because she liked to have her head and body elevated. I breast fed so I wondered if it was down to my over supply which was causing her to get way too much lactose, she was also a snack feeder and would only be on the breast 5 minutes at a time. I started medicating my milk around 4 months with Colief which helped massively and she started sleeping through the night at 18 weeks.


----------



## youngmommy2

yep 3 months it got so much better, my lo got out of the newborn phase and gained his personality and calmed down, so it makes it much more fun and less frustrating. for me at least lol everyones babies are different!


----------



## LittleOnes

Jaylynne said:


> LO has been a happy baby since we moved and he started sleeping better at night so he was about 4 months or 2 months corrected. Now he's teething and wakes up more but still much better!

Interesting - mine was five weeks early so maybe his adjusted three months will be more of an improvement :coffee: 

Thanks for all the replies, it feels good to vent and have people tell you that there IS a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## bbyno1

Sophia has only got better this week.
So 6 months for us. I think its because shes grabbing things much more,able to sit up (being supported a little) and reaching out playing with lots of toys on the floor,and just generally being alot more interactive.


----------



## EarthMama

5 months has been the very bestest time for us...I think it just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## mari881

I would say that it _started_ getting better after 3 months but didn't get completely better until closer to 6 months. I second the person who mentioned the 90 minute rule. It really helped us. We started putting her down after she was awake approximately 90 minutes and it seemed to really help improve her moods. After 6 months she became so much better and so much fun. So, there is hope yet! I know how hard it is... Luckily we feel so crazy during that time that it just seems to fly by. You will be at 6 mos before you know it!


----------



## libbylou

My baby was a miserable ball of colic from 5 days old to 10 weeks old. She slept terribly too.
Sleep starting improving around 8 weeks and colic nearly went away at 10 weeks.
Then she started teething at 11 weeks :wacko:

She is MUCH better now even though she is teething, the colic was our biggest enemy and made me feel like I was just surviving her rather than enjoying her


----------

